# Webmin stopped working after update [SOLVED]

## LinuxRocks

Well, like the title says, after updating webmin today, I am unable to log in as root anymore. I have looked at the logs and they dont show anything relevent. I can get to the machine using ssh and su - to root, so I know the root passsword is working fine.

Any ideas as to what may have happend?

Thanks!!!

JoeLast edited by LinuxRocks on Thu Jan 13, 2005 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxRocks

Ok, I found the problem... Once again, etc-update was a bad choice. The new version changes the miniserv.users file back to root:XXX:0 thereby changeing  your root account. All you have to do is copy the encrypted entry for the root user in /etc/shadow (Between the :  :Smile:   to the same location in the /etc/webmin/miniserv.users file and restart webmin.

Gota Love Linux. So simple to break, but even simpler to fix  :Very Happy: 

Joe

----------

## Nijinski

Thanks, I had the same problem and thought I'd check herre before I looked for it myself.

I see an -r4 ebuild on the horizon   :Shocked: 

----------

## bone

It also tries to overwrite your .pem ssl cert. I am not sure if I like this behavior.

jr

----------

## xenofon

I'd suggest you change 'XXX' in miniserv.users to just one lowercase 'x', instead of pasting the /etc/shadow root entry. That way you'll be able to login to webmin even when you change your root password.

----------

## eagle_cz

 *xenofon wrote:*   

> I'd suggest you change 'XXX' in miniserv.users to just one lowercase 'x', instead of pasting the /etc/shadow root entry. That way you'll be able to login to webmin even when you change your root password.

 

eeek .. cool sugestion  thx  :Wink: 

----------

## potatoface

@xenofon

good idea, works for me like a charm

----------

## quintino

Thanks guys! I had exactly the same prob...

----------

## Baer

Same problem here -- changing to 'x' worked fine.

Regs

  Rob

----------

## Per Olav

Thanks.. this helped me too  :Smile: 

----------

## rhoworth2

I needed to restart webmin after changing to 'x' in order to login.

----------

## justincataldo

Legend! It works!

Thanks heaps!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OldTango

 *xenofon wrote:*   

> I'd suggest you change 'XXX' in miniserv.users to just one lowercase 'x', instead of pasting the /etc/shadow root entry. That way you'll be able to login to webmin even when you change your root password.

 I can't belive a post this old helped solve a problem I just recently encountered.  I keep my server up to date and have been using webmin for a very long time.  I just ran into this problem a week or so ago.

This fix did the job........................THANKS

----------

## dalek

Well, I'm having the trouble now and this did not fix it.  Any other ideas??  This is a new install but I copied my old /etc over to the new install.  May try to emerge again, just in case.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

Appears it generates a key or something and it needed to be updated on my new install for some reason.  After re-emerging and doing a etc-update, all is well again.

Thanks

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## valuial

At first I thought something with the recent pam updates went wrong, but then...

No matter how old this thread is - it is still useful. Thanks.

----------

## thoughtform

good one.

helped me today!

 :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bajaguy

lowercase 'x' worked like a charm.

Thanks!

bajaguy

----------

## trossachs

Has anyone had a problem with using Postfix since this update? Webmin says that the "Postfix supervisor command" is missing, but I am not sure what to put into this field as the previous version did not ask for it.

----------

